# New comrade in the house - 2011 335d



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

*Prologue * > http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=470072

I'm finally re-united with my diesel on September 17th, 2010 @ PCD, SC. Yes, I love driving my oil burner with that massive torque. 

Below are drop-off & pick-up photos. It's pretty obvious someone does a good job of cleaning off those death European bugs in front bumper.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

congrats! i enjoyed your ED thread. :thumbup:

there seems to be a fair number of BMW d between San Antonio and Houston. Does this group ever have any get-togethers?


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## AZ335D (Aug 19, 2010)

d geek said:


> congrats! i enjoyed your ED thread. :thumbup:
> 
> there seems to be a fair number of BMW d between San Antonio and Houston. Does this group ever have any get-togethers?


I've had mine since the end of January, and have seen only two others - one in CA and one in Edmonton, AB. I have seen none in AZ where I live.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup: and welcome.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

Awesome! I scrubbed the bugs off before drop off.


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice looking car!


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

Congrats and enjoy! I love the white but my 328i is white and my wife insists we get a new colour so that the neighbours will know we have a new car.:dunno:


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Hu99 said:


> Congrats and enjoy! I love the white but my 328i is white and my wife insists we get a new colour so that the neighbours will know* we have a new car*.:dunno:


valid point. How abt AW with carbon fiber roof top... with MSport package


----------



## Hu99 (Aug 29, 2010)

bimmerdiesel said:


> valid point. How abt AW with carbon fiber roof top... with MSport package


I though the CF roof was only available on the M3. I did get the M-Sport Pkg though, just so I can look at the "M' logo on that fat steering wheel all the time.:thumbup:


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

Hu99 said:


> I though the CF roof was only available on the M3. I did get the M-Sport Pkg though, just so I can look at the "M' logo on that fat steering wheel all the time.:thumbup:


CF roofs are only available for E92 edition cars (and originally limited to M3; they may be available to non-M3 now). The 335d is only available in the U.S. in E90 version, so no CF roof.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Hu99 said:


> I though the CF roof was only available on the M3. I did get the M-Sport Pkg though, just so I can look at the "M' logo on that fat steering wheel all the time.:thumbup:


Yup CF is for limited models. I was saying DIY. I have seen couple of threads explaining in detail how to do it. I thought abt it for my d but then I have Black exterior


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

bimmerdiesel said:


> Yup CF is for limited models. *I was saying DIY*. I have seen couple of threads explaining in detail how to do it. I thought abt it for my d but then I have Black exterior


You are going to cut off the steel roof and replace it with a CF roof?  What are you going to do about the sun/moon roof? Toss it?


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

anE934fun said:


> You are going to cut off the steel roof and replace it with a CF roof?  What are you going to do about the sun/moon roof? Toss it?


No cutting business. Its kind of fake and not original Carbon Fiber roof you would get with M3.
I looked at this DIY


----------



## anE934fun (May 10, 2008)

bimmerdiesel said:


> No cutting business. Its kind of fake and not original Carbon Fiber roof you would get with M3.
> I looked at this DIY


Like the vinyl roofs on the 60s era domestic cars.... Hmmm. Whatever floats your boat.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

Let me be clear that I don't buy 335d for the purpose of fuel efficiency but rather the massive torque. Still, I'm in awe with the highway mileage. 

My 335d does about 31.3 mpg during 14 days trip in Europe (1,834 miles). Most of those are autobahn mileage & it is fair to assume the mpg will increase here due to lower speed limit and so on. 

On our trip back from Greenville/ Spartanburg to Houston, we drive about 1,002 miles. Surprisingly, the mpg has increased to 35.28 mpg.


----------



## bigslickak (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey, you stole my car 

Good choice. You're going to love it. Still not many 335d's on the road, even in California (I've seen maybe 4, including my own), so it still has that uniqueness factor that the attention whore inside us desires...I still get questioned every week or two from people asking about it.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

d geek said:


> congrats! i enjoyed your ED thread. :thumbup:
> 
> there seems to be a fair number of BMW d between San Antonio and Houston. Does this group ever have any get-togethers?


I think there are some good folks trying to organize monthly car meet at e90post.com>3 series> USA Southwest

I might start going to one of those meet when the weather gets cooler.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Good Luck with your E90 diesel, It was a pleasure meeting you and your wife at the Performance Center in Spartanburg SC...hopefully our paths will cross again one day:thumbup:


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

dencoop said:


> Good Luck with your E90 diesel, It was a pleasure meeting you and your wife at the Performance Center in Spartanburg SC...hopefully our paths will cross again one day:thumbup:


Well ! Please do let me know if you plan on doing ED for F10 535d. It maybe a year or two away. Say howdy to Anthony for us.


----------

